# wild ride



## sb47 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## KarlD (Sep 26, 2020)

**** me, that’d have prompted a quick filling of my pants. I’ve been wobbled around a few times but ABSOLUTELY NOTHING like that!!!

I’d have been worried about the integrity of the tensioned wood as it whipped me back and forth through the air...but I have zero experience of such species.

Do you guys think the tree slowly grew to such an extreme (if so why the h*ll let it go for so long??) or would the trees condition have deteriorated over a much shorter period...if so why?

I wonder if (having got all of the way out there) he could have reduced more slowly and had lots of little boings rather than one massive one, but I assume that there was simply no other way of doing it 

Great vid, I’ll be sharing it


----------



## CacaoBoy (Sep 26, 2020)

There are people who will pay good money for a ride like that.


----------



## Bearcreek (Sep 28, 2020)

KarlD said:


> I’d have been worried about the integrity of the tensioned wood as it whipped me back and forth through the air...but I have zero experience of such species.


I don't either, but I do know that some palms can bend past 45*° *in hurricanes and bounce back so there's quite a lot more flexibility there than what you or I are used to.


----------

